
Intel's Open-Source VP9 Video Encoder Got a ~3x Performance Boost - sohkamyung
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Intel-SVT-VP9-3x-AVX2-Boost
======
nwrk
"Intel's open-source team continues showing the power of optimizations..."

"This fix for the performance gap to AMD EPYC CPUs is basically opening up
some motion estimation optimizations that were previously just limited to
AVX-512 to now also work on AVX2 CPUs. So it's just not about AMD CPUs in
reality, where there isn't yet any AVX-512 support, but also older Intel CPUs
that are limited to AVX2."

"SVT-VP9 was already performing well against other VP9 encoders so now is
likely to win by a landslide victory. I'll be working on some tests on that
front shortly. This is another example on Intel's way for aiming at a 1000x
performance advancement from hardware to software work."

Literally spilled on keyboard, Intel...

*Thanks Phoronix for benchmarks

